# BFN - tested 4 days b4 AF...any hope?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I realise that my issue is very small in camparision to what most ladies on this site is going through, however I am going insane!

This cycle I really thought might be a lucky one, but when I tested this morning at 5.15am (so excited & couldn't sleep) with a first response (4 days b4 AF & 10 days after OV) it was BFN.

Has anyone else had a later positive with first response or any advise? Or could recommend other more sensitive & cheaper tests to buy and where they got them?

Thanks Jodie Bogie xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi jodie  

i think you have tested way to early hun (although i'm no expert) does it tell you on the instructions to the test how early before af is due you can test ? but even if you can use the test this early in your cycle that doesn't mean a   will always show this early.

please try to stay hopefull as it aint over until the old witch shows  

i know the waiting is a killer but i'm sorry to say sometimes we just have to wait 

good luck

pam xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jodie

Lots of girls can't help themselves and test early !!!! - There is a good chance that, at this stage, there is not enough of the hormone to detect whether you are pg or not - wait a few days and test again !  

Good Luck

Jennifer  xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Jodie,
Like you I always test early and also can't sleep the night before....which just makes the neg result even harder to take.  Don't give up babe as there have been lots of stories from other girls on the site that have tested neg right up until the day before their AF.  Fingers crossed for both of us! (I test Friday 4th Feb)

Jx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jodie

We spoke in chat last thursday honey and i have been thinking of you and saw your post so thought i would reply

How r u sweetie

Did u retest??

I hope and pray that it was a BFP and all is well

If ever u need to chat feel free to send me an IM or catch up with me in the chatroom

Thinking of u

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful support, sadly after being 7 days late and 10 pregnancy tests my AF arrived. Fingers crossed for all of you who are also waiting for that BFP........may next month xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Jodie what a lot of testing!!
I read on a medical site that you should only bother testing every 2 days - can't remember exact science of it but something to do with cells dividing every 2 days therefore more hormones produced every 2 days - oh something like that anyway!  

Hope you have more luck next cycle - you should buy shares in First Response!!

Best wishes
Jess x


----------

